# Baby TV



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

Is this available in Dubai? We get it through Virgin in the uk and pretty sure the little one won't do without it!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

we do get a Baby TV in the UAE. I hope it is the same channel though !


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

With favourites like 'Charlie and the numbers', 'it's a special house' and 'tuky tales' the little one loves it....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I very much doubt you'd get the idential channel in the UAE as you would in the UK. We are entirely different countries after all.

There are children's channels available from local stations and live streaming is available for many UK channels via a computer.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

toneson said:


> With favourites like 'Charlie and the numbers', 'it's a special house' and 'tuky tales' the little one loves it....


Sorry, I have no idea. My son doesn't watch Baby TV. If you had asked me about Disney Junior, I could have been more helpful !


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes, we do get Baby TV in Dubai and it is the most annoying channel on TV ever! My son was obsessed with it when he was about 2 to 3 years old. I am so glad he's grown out of that phase! Baby TV is now banned in my house 

Some of the series that I can remember - Baby Chef, Draco, Jammers, Kenny & Goorie, Pitch & Potch, Mr. Snail, Vegimals/Vegimer, Wooly

Disney Jr. and Disney XD are so much better!


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Heehee I think you need to start stocking up on UK DVDs  I'm the same my little one would miss Timmy Time, bananas in PJs , big barn farm etc ......

Oh my the tears would be horrible :-/


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> Yes, we do get Baby TV in Dubai and it is the most annoying channel on TV ever! My son was obsessed with it when he was about 2 to 3 years old. I am so glad he's grown out of that phase! Baby TV is now banned in my house
> 
> Some of the series that I can remember - Baby Chef, Draco, Jammers, Kenny & Goorie, Pitch & Potch, Mr. Snail, Vegimals/Vegimer, Wooly
> 
> Disney Jr. and Disney XD are so much better!


Yep - sound alike the very same! Result..... The less the little one is unsettled, the less I am too....


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

We do get Baby tv along with du TV free package, it's broadcasted on FOX channel every morning till 10 or 11am, otherwise the full channell is available on the firstnet package for extra 70dhs per month.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

i'm looking forward to this adventure resulting in a massive decrease in TV reliance.
I don't let my children watch commercial kids TV - only the BBC. The advertisements on commercial children's programming is truly attrocious. 
Commercial channels tend to buy in too, rather than make home-grown programming.

We'll work out how to get some UK stuff via the computer, but Disney Channel etc is OUT! Drivel!

Good luck!


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

FOX Channel also has BabyTV shows in the morning around 6:30-8:30 or 9 I think.


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

vantage said:


> i'm looking forward to this adventure resulting in a massive decrease in TV reliance.
> I don't let my children watch commercial kids TV - only the BBC. The advertisements on commercial children's programming is truly attrocious.
> Commercial channels tend to buy in too, rather than make home-grown programming.
> 
> ...


Baby tv totally ad free and full of colours, counting games etc etc it's really very good in my opinion, hence wanting it. 

I think you can get a uk server online to mask your UAE ip address to let you watch I player?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

that's what i'm hoping - relying on an IT geek-type in the office to steer me in the right direction when the time comes!


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

toneson said:


> I think you can get a uk server online to mask your UAE ip address to let you watch I player?


Try a vpn router :eyebrows:


----------

